# Something's up with Penny



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Something is going on with Penny, but I can't figure out what it is. Tonight for the second time in about a week, Penny cried when she got up out of bed. The first time she did this she was jumping off the couch when she cried and I thought that she landed funny on her bad foot (the one that was injured when I got her). Tonight she cried when she got up out of the dog bed on the floor. I've checked her leg, moved it around, but I can't find any tender spots. I've also given her and overall "exam", but there's nothing that seems to be bothering her. She's been a little mopey and distant the last week, but my Dad's dog has been staying with us and sometimes she gets like that when he's here - she doesn't always like the Louie sits in my lap. A few times in the evening she's gone off into the bedroom by herself, which isn't normal for her, but again I assumed that was because Louie has been here. Tonight when she got up and cried, she came over to me and crawled into my lap and has been there ever since. I can't decide if a trip to the vet is needed - I'm not sure what I would tell him, because I can't pinpoint what is bothering her, if anything. 

Any suggestions - would you take her in or observe her a little longer?


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Poor Penny!

If the rooms with the couch and dog bed have carpeting, I would check for static electricity first. I would also try to think through the days she cried for different kinds of playing that might have caused a leg cramp. Even extra time spent on the couch or bed because she is mopey about Louie might be a cause if her leg falls asleep. You might also consider how much longer Louie is going to be visiting. If it's just a day or two it might be worth waiting to see. If he's there for the next month, your vet might be able to help target what's happening.

Good luck!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks - Louie actually went home on Friday, so I thought that she would have bounced back by now. Penny is my tough girl, she rarely cries (Cash is much more of a baby than Penny!), so that's why it's standing out more to me. If she was limping or favoring something I could gauge better what's going on. She's been eating normally and running around with Cash, so that's why I'm so baffled.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Don't we wish these dogs could talk.

I think if she were mine and she cries out again now that Louie has gone home, that I would take her to the vet for peace mind. She might have a slight strain somewhere - who knows.

I hope Penny is back to her normal self soon.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

What you have described sounds exactly like what Willie was doing a couple of winters ago. His cries were, of course, very disturbing to me! They were actually more like screams. I rushed him to the vet (twice) and vet could find nothing wrong whatsoever. The problem turned out to be that he was receiving big shocks from static electricity. They hurt!

I switched his food bowls from stainless steel to glass. I sprayed a lot of "Static Guard" around on his stuff (blankets, sweaters). When his stuff went into the laundry, I used fragrance free fabric softener. All of that really seemed to help, because... no more episodes of yelping in pain. It's such a mystery, but that is what worked for Willie.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I agree with the static theory. I had my husband install a humidifier directly into our furnace system because of similar actions. When the air is dry and the static electricity sneaks up on us, two of my dogs will actually walk backwards. It's my cue to turn up the humidifier.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Could she have sore muscles from playing more than usual - with your Dad's dog? Our male ran & played for many hours a while back and he was sore for a few days. Especially the day after - he did yelp once or twice when getting up.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Ahh - something is definitely wrong with Penny. She was laying down in her bed again and started crying while she was in bed then she got up and kind of ran around the room crying. Then she sat down and licked either the back of her leg or her bottom - I couldn't tell which one. She will get up and walk around if I ask her to, but she lays back down as soon as she can. Her tail is tucked tight, but she'll wag it if I baby talk to her. I've felt her all over, felt her stomach - it's not hard or bloated and she doesn't have any sensitive spots. She's been chewing on the door frame of the garage when I'm gone and I worry that she may have a wood splinter in her intestine. She's been chewing on the door for about a week (our latest battle), but it didn't appear that she was eating the wood because she leaves a nice little pile of woods shavings on the floor. Now I'm just nervous about it. This is bringing back bad memories of my dog Cooper - he wasn't feeling good and I had a vet appointment the next morning, but he went to sleep and didn't wake up! I wish I knew if Penny was having digestive problems or if it's her leg/hip that is bothering her. Oh man - what to do, emergency vet or regular vet tomorrow??


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh, God - I feel so bad for you. It is agonizing to have something wrong with your dog and not know what it is. If they could just tell us, it would be so much better.

I don't like to give this kind of advice because it's such a personal decision, but I would take her to the E vet. Primarily because if you don't and it turns out that you should have, you're going to feel really bad about it.

Wishing you and Penny well,
Bob


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree with Bob. Sounds like a vet visit, right away. If she was just being quiet, laying down in her bed, and still in pain, no static shock could have been involved.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How is Miss Penny this morning?


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

We had a rough night last night - not a lot of sleep. I ended up calling my vet at home last night (that's the perk of adopting his favorite rescue dog) and we talked about Penny. I was getting ready to take her to the emergency vet but since she was eating and drinking and going potty and her stomach wasn't bloated my vet thought that I could probably wait until this morning to bring her in. Now I'm thinking that something is wrong with her leg or hip - she cries when she gets up and now she won't jump up on anything like the couch and even getting into her dog bed which is only a few inches off the floor is giving her trouble. Last night she tried to go under my bed and crouching down to go under made her cry and she gave up and went back to her bed. She just got up a few minutes ago, went potty and ate some breakfast, so now we just wait for the vets office to open and then we are going in. I'll keep you posted once I know more.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

CrazyCash said:


> ...she was eating and drinking and going potty and her stomach wasn't bloated ... She just got up a few minutes ago, went potty and ate some breakfast, ...


That's good news ... it was sounding like something internal, e.g. splinter in intestines. But with the eating/drinking/potty that's a lot less likely. Not that orthopedic problems aren't serious, but they're not something where she's going to go to sleep and not get up.

Relieved,
Bob


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I send good thoughts your way, that she has just strained something.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts and lots of hugs - hope all is well with Penny.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thinking of you and Penny this morning!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Lots of positive thoughts!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Get well v. soon Penny xx


----------



## ZekieBoysMom (Jul 10, 2014)

Hope the vet finds nothing serious and is able to fix her up quick.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe it's as simple as a sprained tail. Praying for your red baby.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone! Penny is going to be fine, turns out she has a UTI. She's on antibiotics and some pain meds. She's been laying low today and is snuggled in her bed right now. Hopefully in a day or two she'll bounce back and get back to her crazy self. The vet said that she has to take it easy and no rough housing for awhile - we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Phew -thank goodness. I had no idea that a UTI would have symptoms like that. I would have thought any pain would be while urinating.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

The vet said it was unusual - they usually don't show pain like that. My guess is that maybe when she was getting up or jumping maybe she was leaking a little and that was hurting? I don't know. He also said that her anatomy is a little odd and because of that she's more prone to UTIs.


----------



## ZekieBoysMom (Jul 10, 2014)

So glad to hear it's something simple & easily treated. _"...take it easy and no rough housing..." _ HA! Right?


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

So glad to hear it is something so easy to fix!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Great news - hope Penny is back to normal soon.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So glad you got an answer, and a fix! Having had them myself, I can tell you that bladder infections can be extremely painful. If only our dogs could talk! The antibiotics are critical, because a bladder infection will not just go away by itself. 

I remember a few years ago, one of our forum members lost his beautiful young female Vizsla due to an unnoticed/untreated UTI. By the time he got her to the vet, it was already too late. The infection went systemic and it killed her. Nothing to mess around with. With the antibiotics, Penny is going to be fine!


----------

